# List of DNA 200 mods.



## Cruzz_33

So I copied this from another forum but it took me some time but I though this was necessary as I'm looking at a DNA 200 but can't make a choice! Please note some of the mods are available locally.
I know the Cloudmaker @KieranD has
The Efusion @Sir Vape
And other vendors feel free to comment your stock of various DNA 200 mods.
I added a poll , it doesn't include all the mods but it has most!
Hope this helps

Boxer Mod 133W$249.95
133W2x 18650
https://gingervaper.com/product/boxer-mod-133w-with-evolv-dna200-temperature-control/

Boxer Mod 200W
$199.95200W1000mAh LiPo
https://gingervaper.com/product/boxer-mod-200w-with-evolv-dna200-temperature-control/

Vaporshark DNA 200$199.99
200W900mAh LiPo
http://www.vaporshark.com/advanced/mechs-mods/dna-200

Hana Modz V200 $199
200W950mAh LiPo
https://www.hanamodz.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=92

Opus 200 $229
200W1000mAh LiPo
http://www.opusvapor.com/#!product-page/c6c9/f6f5e4b4-195c-6e2d-8337-942f8f179147

VapeCige VTbox 200 $159.99200W1800mAh LiPo
http://vapenw.com/vapecige-vtbox-200-temp-control-vw-box-mod-evolv-dna-200

Hcigar VT200 $169.99 200W1300mAh LiPo
http://vape-street.com/vt-dna-200-200w-tc-box-mod-by-hcigar/

Volcano Lavabox $169 200W900mAh LiPo
http://www.volcanoecigs.com/lavabox.html

Cloudmaker Whiteout DNA $199.99200W1100mAh LiPo
https://cloudmakertech.com/product/whiteout-dna/

Protovapor XPV DNA-200D $184.95200W900mAh LiPo
http://www.protovapor.com/product/xpv-dna-200d/

SteamMonkey Vero $200 200W3x 18650
http://www.steammonkey.com/Vero_DNA200_p/vero.htm

Dogmods Big Bully V2 $250.00200W3200mAh LiPo
http://www.dogmods.com/

Litt Up Customs The 44 $250.00200W2000mAh LiPo
http://littupcustommods.com/The-44-44PINK.htm

Xevape DNA200 $239.99200W1000mAh LiPo
http://xevape.com/?product=dna200-3d-printed-1000mah-11-1v-3s-50c

Xevape DNA200 $259.90200W1500mAh LiPo
http://xevape.com/?product=dna200-3d-printed-1500mah-11-1v-3s-70c

Xevape DNA200 $269.90200W2200mAh LiPo
http://xevape.com/?product=dna200-1590b-2200mah-50c

Militia Mods DNA200 $255.00200W1850mAh LiPo
http://www.militiamods.com/store/p38/Militia_Mods_DNA200.html

Vaporlips DNA200Unlisted133-200WVarious
http://www.vaporlips.com/dna200-box-mod/

-Hobo DNA200 Aluminum$200 200W900mAh/1200mAh LiPo
-Hobo DNA200 Stabilized Wood $350200W900mAh/1200mAh LiPo
https://m.facebook.com/groups/1613809175552799/

Hotcig DX200 $149.00200W900mAh LiPo
https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...tcig-d-n-a-200w-900mah-tc-temperature-control

Cigreen SVIP 200 $119.99200W1500mAh LiPo
http://www.3fvape.com/home/5397-aut...d-black-evolv-dna-200-1200w.html#.VhdbRHhBvqA

Efusion DNA 200 $179.99200W1300mAh LiPo
http://www.vape95.com/products/efusion-dna-200-lost-vape?variant=6427132931

Modderbox DNA200 $300.00200W2250mAh LiPo
http://modderbox.us/mods/acrylic-dna200

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Petrus

@Cruzz_33 next up you must try to get us vapers the best interests rates at local banks to help us with finance...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Petrus I updated the post now ! And was hoping someone reading would be able to do that for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

I just love the lavabox and vtbox. Maybe I must spoil myself for Christmas.


----------



## Cruzz_33

@Petrus those are my two favourite 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie

I Have a Shark but that Litt Up Customs is in my opinion the best!!

ALso check out the new Psyclone Evo DNA200

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Cruzz_33
I have moved this thread to "who has stock" so vendors can add their comments on items they carry or plan to sell - if they choose to.


----------



## Sir Vape

Nice list


----------



## ChadB

Bit of a noob question but, what's so good about the DNA 200 chip that the prices are so high? 
I have no knowledge of this, sorry again for the noob question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eequinox

Cruzz_33 said:


> So I copied this from another forum but it took me some time but I though this was necessary as I'm looking at a DNA 200 but can't make a choice! Please note some of the mods are available locally.
> I know the Cloudmaker @KieranD has
> The Efusion @Sir Vape
> And other vendors feel free to comment your stock of various DNA 200 mods.
> I added a poll , it doesn't include all the mods but it has most!
> Hope this helps
> 
> Boxer Mod 133W$249.95
> 133W2x 18650
> https://gingervaper.com/product/boxer-mod-133w-with-evolv-dna200-temperature-control/
> 
> Boxer Mod 200W
> $199.95200W1000mAh LiPo
> https://gingervaper.com/product/boxer-mod-200w-with-evolv-dna200-temperature-control/
> 
> Vaporshark DNA 200$199.99
> 200W900mAh LiPo
> http://www.vaporshark.com/advanced/mechs-mods/dna-200
> 
> Hana Modz V200 $199
> 200W950mAh LiPo
> https://www.hanamodz.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=92
> 
> Opus 200 $229
> 200W1000mAh LiPo
> http://www.opusvapor.com/#!product-page/c6c9/f6f5e4b4-195c-6e2d-8337-942f8f179147
> 
> VapeCige VTbox 200 $159.99200W1800mAh LiPo
> http://vapenw.com/vapecige-vtbox-200-temp-control-vw-box-mod-evolv-dna-200
> 
> Hcigar VT200 $169.99 200W1300mAh LiPo
> http://vape-street.com/vt-dna-200-200w-tc-box-mod-by-hcigar/
> 
> Volcano Lavabox $169 200W900mAh LiPo
> http://www.volcanoecigs.com/lavabox.html
> 
> Cloudmaker Whiteout DNA $199.99200W1100mAh LiPo
> https://cloudmakertech.com/product/whiteout-dna/
> 
> Protovapor XPV DNA-200D $184.95200W900mAh LiPo
> http://www.protovapor.com/product/xpv-dna-200d/
> 
> SteamMonkey Vero $200 200W3x 18650
> http://www.steammonkey.com/Vero_DNA200_p/vero.htm
> 
> Dogmods Big Bully V2 $250.00200W3200mAh LiPo
> http://www.dogmods.com/
> 
> Litt Up Customs The 44 $250.00200W2000mAh LiPo
> http://littupcustommods.com/The-44-44PINK.htm
> 
> Xevape DNA200 $239.99200W1000mAh LiPo
> http://xevape.com/?product=dna200-3d-printed-1000mah-11-1v-3s-50c
> 
> Xevape DNA200 $259.90200W1500mAh LiPo
> http://xevape.com/?product=dna200-3d-printed-1500mah-11-1v-3s-70c
> 
> Xevape DNA200 $269.90200W2200mAh LiPo
> http://xevape.com/?product=dna200-1590b-2200mah-50c
> 
> Militia Mods DNA200 $255.00200W1850mAh LiPo
> http://www.militiamods.com/store/p38/Militia_Mods_DNA200.html
> 
> Vaporlips DNA200Unlisted133-200WVarious
> http://www.vaporlips.com/dna200-box-mod/
> 
> -Hobo DNA200 Aluminum$200 200W900mAh/1200mAh LiPo
> -Hobo DNA200 Stabilized Wood $350200W900mAh/1200mAh LiPo
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/1613809175552799/
> 
> Hotcig DX200 $149.00200W900mAh LiPo
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/3...tcig-d-n-a-200w-900mah-tc-temperature-control
> 
> Cigreen SVIP 200 $119.99200W1500mAh LiPo
> http://www.3fvape.com/home/5397-aut...d-black-evolv-dna-200-1200w.html#.VhdbRHhBvqA
> 
> Efusion DNA 200 $179.99200W1300mAh LiPo
> http://www.vape95.com/products/efusion-dna-200-lost-vape?variant=6427132931
> 
> Modderbox DNA200 $300.00200W2250mAh LiPo
> http://modderbox.us/mods/acrylic-dna200


fantastic post thank you so much i like the look of the lavabox


----------



## Rob Fisher

Any Vendors going to be bringing in the Vapor Shark DNA 200?


----------



## Rob Fisher

So the favourite DNA 200 in the poll is the Vapor Shark DNA 200 and no Vendors are bringing it in?

Oh well time to import again!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Vaperite will be bring in the Koopor Plus 200W next month. Not a DNA but possibly the most affordable 200W available


----------



## The eCigStore

HI all,

The Ecigstore is bringing in the Vapor Shark DNA200, delivery expected soon

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

The eCigStore said:


> HI all,
> 
> The Ecigstore is bringing in the Vapor Shark DNA200, delivery expected soon



Awesome! What is your web site or FB address please?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

The Smoktech Koopor 200W TC will retail for around R1200. We will have all 4 colours in stock by mid November


----------



## The eCigStore

Hi Rob,

Website going live hopefully by Monday latest, holding thumbs

Website: www.theecigstore.co.za

Zunaid (0719732446)
The Ecig Store (0768151988)
e-mail -smberrynice@gmail.com

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Vaperite will be bring in the Koopor Plus 200W next month. Not a DNA but possibly the most affordable 200W available




Is this a DNA 200 or just a 200?


----------



## Jakey

The eCigStore said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Website going live hopefully by Monday latest, holding thumbs
> 
> Website: www.theecigstore.co.za
> 
> Zunaid (0719732446)
> The Ecig Store (0768151988)
> e-mail -smberrynice@gmail.com


 good luck!


----------



## Jakey

Paulie said:


> Is this a DNA 200 or just a 200?


 was thinking the same thing. Doubt its a dna, in which case... Wromg thread?


----------



## The eCigStore

Hi Paulie,

Its the DNA200


----------



## Jakey

The eCigStore said:


> Hi Paulie,
> 
> Its the DNA200


I think paulie is asking about the kooper


----------



## The eCigStore

oops sorry


----------



## Paulie

Jakey said:


> I think paulie is asking about the kooper




Yeah i dont think its a DNA 200 so he is posting in the wrong section and should be posting in his own section.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre_B

Hi guys 

Anyone planning on bringing in the Whiteout DNA?


----------



## Andre

Andre_B said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone planning on bringing in the Whiteout DNA?


Oh, yes - VapeCartel, VapeClub and SirVape that I know of.


----------



## Andre_B

Andre said:


> Oh, yes - VapeCartel, VapeClub and SirVape that I know of.



Awesomeness!! 

Any idea when they'll be available in SA?


----------



## Sir Vape

More VT200's are in. This is the V2 which has ss 510 threading. We have black and silver (silver looks shhhweeeet). Stocks will be loaded later


----------



## skola

I think @KieranD is bringing in the Vaporshark @Rob Fisher...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

This one looks pretty good!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Vaperite will be bring in the Koopor Plus 200W next month. *Not a DNA* but possibly the most affordable 200W available





Paulie said:


> Is this a DNA 200 or just a 200?


----------



## Andre_B

Can either one of the vendors confirm when we can expect the Whiteout DNA to be available in the country? Really need to get my hands on this device! 

@Sir Vape / @KieranD / @JakesSA


----------



## method1

Andre_B said:


> Can either one of the vendors confirm when we can expect the Whiteout DNA to be available in the country? Really need to get my hands on this device!
> 
> @Sir Vape / @KieranD / @JakesSA



You can follow the production updates here:

https://cloudmakertech.com/category/cloudmaker-news/production-updates/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola

Or the vaporshark for that matter...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA

Andre_B said:


> Can either one of the vendors confirm when we can expect the Whiteout DNA to be available in the country? Really need to get my hands on this device!
> 
> @Sir Vape / @KieranD / @JakesSA



I've lost track of timelines unfortunately, I'm sure it will be soon .. ish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

Yes or no?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Yes or no?



Yes!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHeunis

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Yes or no?



Seeing as just a "yes" wont do it justice...

Hell yes! ABSOLUTELY I WANT IT RIGHT NOW!!!
WHY ISN'T IT HERE YET?!

Sorry about that. I really want this mod.
Yes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa

We have ordered them but not sure when they will arrive

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We have ordered them but not sure when they will arrive


Put me down for one


----------



## BumbleBee

I must have a Wismec Readealeooushiouesx! Somehow I will find the cash, DNA200 hasn't appealed to me, until now 

But seriously though, what were they thinking when they named this thing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lim

I think the DX200 is pretty good, unfortunately no one seems to be interested.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Yes or no?




Yes!


----------



## WHeunis

BumbleBee said:


> I must have a Wismec Readealeooushiouesx! Somehow I will find the cash, DNA200 hasn't appealed to me, until now
> 
> But seriously though, what were they thinking when they named this thing?



Agreed!
I will rob old ladies if I have to, but this thing i ABSOLUTELY WILL HAVE!


----------



## Attie

Lim said:


> I think the DX200 is pretty good, unfortunately no one seems to be interested.



According to a lot of youtube reviewers the DX200 is crap, even the latest version with the black buttons.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Sir Vape

The Reuleaux (DNA200) PRE-ORDER




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/the-reuleaux-dna200-pre-order

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cruzz_33

Sir Vape said:


> The Reuleaux (DNA200) PRE-ORDER
> 
> View attachment 38072
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/the-reuleaux-dna200-pre-order



Does not include 18650's right ? @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape

No it doesn't include 18650's @Cruzz_33


----------



## zadiac

BumbleBee said:


> I must have a Wismec Readealeooushiouesx! Somehow I will find the cash, DNA200 hasn't appealed to me, until now
> 
> But seriously though, what were they thinking when they named this thing?



They say the same about products in other languages. To them it's natural, to us, it's foreign.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Boom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

zadiac said:


> They say the same about products in other languages. To them it's natural, to us, it's foreign.


Designed in USA made in China and named in France

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

BumbleBee said:


> Designed in USA made in China and named in France



Hahahaha.......yeah, something like that


----------



## Lim

Has the Wismec DNA 200 on sell?

because i have also requested it and I heard that it is still in final process. 

if it is out, then maybe my contact is slower on the news


----------



## GlacieredPyro

Any idea on the ETA for the The Reuleaux.

Thinking about pre-order to future proof myself.


----------



## Lim

GlacieredPyro said:


> Any idea on the ETA for the The Reuleaux.
> 
> Thinking about pre-order to future proof myself.


Our order will arrive Dec. But that is if u order soon


----------

